# Grafische und tabellarische Datendarstellung mit JavaScript



## tonyhhhhh (8. Feb 2017)

Haĺlo zsm,
ich würde gerne Daten aus einer Textdatei mit einem JavaScript grafisch und tabellarisch darstellen. Ich habe dazu auf einer Seite ein passendes Script gefunden. Allerdings habe ich keine Kenntnisse von JavaScript und weiß deshalb auch nicht was ich an dem Code ändern muss. Danke im vorras für alle Antworten.

Es grüßt
    tonyhhhhh


----------



## VfL_Freak (8. Feb 2017)

Moin und Willkommen,

tja, mit den dürftigen Infos wissen wir es auch nicht 

http://www.java-forum.org/forum-faq-beitraege/7407-man-fragen-richtig-stellt.html

Gruß Klaus


----------



## krgewb (3. Mrz 2017)

In dem Beispiel sind die Daten in der Datei data.json hinterlegt.
JSON heißt JavaScript Object Notation. 
In dem Beispiel gibt es Spaltenüberschriften (Monat, Pfirsich, Ananas, Kirsche und Aprikose). Ich vermute, dass die Person "Monat" vergessen hat.
Außerdem gibt es die Daten.
Auf der Webseite stehen nicht alle Daten. Stattdessen steht dort Punkt Punkt Punkt.
Ein Datensatz sieht z.B. folgendermaßen aus:
 ["01/2013",20,16,10,5],

Auf dem Screenshot sieht man dann die fertige Tabelle.

Auf der Webseite lässt sich das Beispiel auch herunterladen. Die Tabelle, die dort angezeigt wird ist jedoch falsch. Das liegt daran, dass der Spaltenname "Monat" vergessen wurde.


----------

